# Kommentare zu "Anglerboard vor Ort"



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2005)

Hier könnt ihr kommentieren und diskutieren zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard vor Ort"*

Noch ein spezielles "PS" an Hornhechteutin:
Monika, rot, Großenbrode
:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard vor Ort"*

Moin Moin,


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein spezielles "PS" an Hornhechteutin:
> Monika, rot, Großenbrode
> :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q



da sach ich lieber nichts zu :q  pööööööööööööh :q :q :q  .


Micha


----------



## JonasH (4. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard vor Ort"*

Hey das hört sich ja shconmla super an! Freue mich schon aufs Mag! Haut rein jungs!
Gruß, Jonas


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard vor Ort"*

Und seit ich zurück bin lieg ich mit Grippe und 40 Grad Fieber flach, zum kotzen:-((


----------



## goeddoek (6. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard vor Ort"*

off topic on

Wünsch Dir gute Besserung |krank: 
Mach doch heute Abend 'nen "Bio-Reset" mit 'nem Hochlandgetränk. Hilft bei mir auch #g 

off topic off


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard vor Ort"*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und seit ich zurück bin lieg ich mit Grippe und 40 Grad Fieber flach, zum kotzen:-((



Kleine Monikasünden bestraft der liebe Gott sofort :q  mit der Geflügelgrippe :q :q 


Gruß aus Eutin 
Micha


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard vor Ort"*

@ Hornhechteutin:
Ätsch, so langsam gehts mir aber wieder besser )


----------



## Achim_68 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard vor Ort"*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Kleine Monikasünden bestraft der liebe Gott sofort :q  mit der Geflügelgrippe :q :q
> ...




*Kikeriekiiiiii*

:q


----------



## Lotte (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard vor Ort"*

moin-moin,

ich habe die info's von micha ja schon beim grünkohlessen bekommen, freue mich aber auch schon auf das magazin um das dort nochmals alles nachlesen zu können!!!

zum thema kuttertour mit den kindern kann ich nur sagen: wenn du das magazin online stellst, thomas, solltest du auch sofort einen laberthread dazu aufmachen!! da kommen bestimmt ne menge dinge zusammen!!!

@ thomas: gute besserung!!! mir wäre aber im moment ne grippe lieber!!! muß morgen in die klinik und lasse mir 5 zähne ziehen und bekomme obendrein noch ne komplett neue keuleiste (aus optikgründen) verpaßt!!! man was habe ich nen bammel!!! 
also, grippe ist nicht schön, aber man kann sich mal so richtig ausschlafen!!! in diesem sinne nochmals: gute besserung!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard vor Ort"*

Bescheid, und Dir viel Glück bei der OP!


----------

